# Pineapple Juice & TTC



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont know if i am posting this in the right place but if not im sure one of the mods will be able to put it into place for me.

I have read ALOT on this site about how pineapple juice is suppose to be good when ttc b/c it will help a fertilized egg implant!

In the clomid room one of the girlies told us that after talking to a Indian man at work, he told her that in India they use Pineapple Juice to help women who want to abort!!! after doing a bit of research this is what i found...

Pineapple Juice

Usage: There is an old wives' tale floating around that pineapple juice will help a fertilized egg implant. However, pineapple juice is not recommended for use in TTC and/or pregnancy. In large doses, it can cause uterine contractions and bring on spontaneous abortions (miscarriage).

Recommended Dosage: Drink only in small quantities, if at all.

Food Sources: Pineapples.

Side Effects: Large doses may cause uterine contractions, miscarriage, vomiting, diarrhea, skin rash, very heavy menstrual periods. Unripe pineapple is poisonous, causing excessive diarrhea.

here's the link with this info and info on other things... http://www.babysnark.com/ttc-supplements/ttc-supplements.asp

TK x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry but I think your mate's Indian colleague might have got it wrong.  My understanding is that it's the enzyme in FRESH pineapple which causes miscarriage.  This enzyme is destroyed in processing though, so the juice is safe to drink and is a good if not great source of selenium which helps the womb lining (brazil nuts are a better source though).

I've also been given to understand that you'd have to eat about 8 fresh pineapples for it to have any effect on the uterus...

I think this should probably be in pre-natal care?  Or pre-treatment summink like that!

xxx


----------

